# Tricky situation please help!! Work visa or Spousal PR??



## teapotCanadian (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi there,
I am Canadian living with my husband in UK on a spousal visa. We have been married a year. We have decided to move back to Canada. I will soon be submitting application for his PR.
My husband is also close to getting an offer to work in Alberta. If he does get the job he mostly likely will get the working visa to work in Alberta.
Now tricky question is how does this affect his application for PR? Is his work visa or him being in Canada working full-time will hinder his application for a Canadian PR? considering if I go ahead and submit it now??? Please help, this is very tricky situation we don't know what to do. Should he turn down the job and wait for a year for Canadian PR to be completed? I read you cannot be in the country while your PR is getting processed.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

A spousal visa only takes a few months to process outside of Canada, I know mine didn't take long.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

teapotCanadian said:


> Hi there,
> I am Canadian living with my husband in UK on a spousal visa. We have been married a year. We have decided to move back to Canada. I will soon be submitting application for his PR.
> My husband is also close to getting an offer to work in Alberta. If he does get the job he mostly likely will get the working visa to work in Alberta.
> Now tricky question is how does this affect his application for PR? Is his work visa or him being in Canada working full-time will hinder his application for a Canadian PR? considering if I go ahead and submit it now??? Please help, this is very tricky situation we don't know what to do. Should he turn down the job and wait for a year for Canadian PR to be completed? I read you cannot be in the country while your PR is getting processed.


Working with a TWP will not affect you sponsoring him for a spousal PR status.


----------



## teapotCanadian (Jun 17, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Working with a TWP will not affect you sponsoring him for a spousal PR status.


Thanks Auld. What exactly is TWP?


----------



## teapotCanadian (Jun 17, 2012)

Freddy_uk said:


> A spousal visa only takes a few months to process outside of Canada, I know mine didn't take long.


Roughly how long did it take and which year did you get the PR? On Canadian Gov site it mentions timeline is about one year.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Applied in november 2011 and it was through by march/april 2012 but I guess takes as long as it takes. Some websites/forums have users posting current processing times.


----------

